# Rep pushes bill to bust unions



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

A Bay State Republican lawmaker is pushing for a low-key version of Wisconsin Gov. Scott Walker's collective bargaining crackdown amid a national firestorm over union benefits.

"We have to unshackle managers' hands so they can run things responsibly," said state Rep. Dan Winslow (R-Norfolk), who served under former Gov. *Mitt Romney* and is currently U.S. Sen. Scott Brown's legal counsel. "My legislation would give them the tools to manage wisely and well."

Fiscal watchdogs told the Herald yesterday that Massachusetts could save $250 million if the state passed union-busting legislation - similar to Walker's - that would eliminate collective bargaining on most issues except salary.

Rep pushes bill to bust unions - BostonHerald.com


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

LawMan3 said:


> Screw you, Winslow! :stomp:


I have stronger words to describe him and I am sure you do to!

In my town, the town managers is trying to submit legislation through the town council which reads RI tea party. He wants to take our minimum manning away. Get ready for libya!(jk):banghead:


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

My faithful boss is leaving. Leaving a Ex Quincy Police Chief style boss in charge who hates all nurses and police. unions exist to protect you from crazy bosses like that.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

How come none of these politicians want to take on the welfare frauds? All they want to do is financially cripple the people out there working and trying to do what's right.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

trueblue said:


> How come none of these politicians want to take on the welfare frauds? All they want to do is financially cripple the people out there working and trying to do what's right.


They don't take them on because they let us take them on and use them as scapegoats, much like Hitler used Jews in a stuggling Germany, to divert our attention away from them and their business buddies who are to blame for problems.


----------

